# Suche HD 6850,6870 oder vergleichbares



## trakyaa (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 
Ich suche wie oben beschrieben eine HD 6850,6870 oder was vergleichbar ist
Mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

schau doch mal auf ebay nach, da gibts ne menge angebote
hier wirds ne weile dauern bis dir jemand so ne karte anbieten kann...


----------



## trakyaa (28. Oktober 2011)

Bitte Schließen


----------

